# 300 acres for lease



## ALLBEEF (Sep 5, 2006)

We are in south GA , in Berrien Co. with around 300 acres of farm land for lease. There are around 200 acres of cultivation ( cotton ) and the balance is a combanation of pine and flat ponds. There is an abundance of deer and hogs. The farm has two ponds one is around 3ac. and the other is 15 ac. Call me if your interested 229-686-8611. I think they get around $2000 -2500 for the yearly lease.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2006)

Where in Berrien Co ?


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ouside of Tifton....


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 5, 2006)

EAST BERRIEN, 30 MILES EAST OF TIFTON 6 MILES SOUTH OF WILLACOOCHEE OFF HWY 135 ON THE WEST SIDE OF THE HWY THE RR TRACKS DIVIDES THE FARM IN HALF


----------



## FWEBB (Sep 5, 2006)

IS IT BEING HUNTED THIS YEAR?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 5, 2006)

Only by me and I don't hunt it but once in a while,  maybe once a week.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 5, 2006)

There are two food plots that are about an acre each and after they harvest the cotton in mid Sept. the farmer usually plants a fall cover crop of wheat!!! During the rut it is awesom at the buck activity. I am there grandson and the only reason I don't hunt it more often is I have other places to hunt.


----------



## AlexPeres (Sep 5, 2006)

omg where were you a month ago.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 8, 2006)

This year Am already set , but if you have opening next season let me know, I like that area.
Ihunted off Alalpaha for quite a few years.
Keep my Email : Alephts@hotmail.com


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2006)

PROPERTY HAS BEEN TAKEN OVER, 
THANKS FOR ALL THE EMAILS AND CALLS


----------

